# ASDA Extra Special Coffee Beans



## Veloracer94 (Oct 4, 2019)

I've come to the realisation that the Colombian beans from ASDA are pretty decent in the V60. Has anyone else tried them and would be inclined to agree with me or am I crazy?!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You will be in for a real treat then when you start sampling all the good online roasters out there.


----------



## Doodlegame (May 25, 2019)

I haven't tried any, but you may be crazy....

Try some other beans from your local shop or an online roaster if you haven't, but if you end up coming back to the ASDA ones you'll appreciate them more I guess ?‍♂


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Would you buy a bike form Halfrauds?


----------

